# pktanon 32b on freeBSD 8 64b



## so_simple (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm trying to run this app pktanon that i've installed from ports. when i'm trying to running it it saids "invalid data type size for long". I gave a look into source code and i'v found this



```
//
	// check for correct data type lengths
	// on the current platform
	// TODO: this currently only works on 32bit machines
	//       pktanon will soon switch to boost cstdint 
	//       and then also work on 64bit machines 
	//
	assertExit (sizeof (char)		== 1, "invalid data type size for char");
	assertExit (sizeof (unsigned char)	== 1, "invalid data type size for unsigned char");
	assertExit (sizeof (short)		== 2, "invalid data type size for short");
	assertExit (sizeof (unsigned short)	== 2, "invalid data type size for unsigned short");
	assertExit (sizeof (int)		== 4, "invalid data type size for int");
	assertExit (sizeof (unsigned int)	== 4, "invalid data type size for unsigned int");
	assertExit (sizeof (long)		== 4, "invalid data type size for long");
	assertExit (sizeof (unsigned long)	== 4, "invalid data type size for unsigned long");
```

Anyone knows how can i run this app on freeBSD 64bits? What can i do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2010)

Contact [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/net/pktanon && make maintainer[/cmd].


----------

